# Trying to fix a weak right hand grip?



## tsped83 (Mar 29, 2014)

After some very mixed driving today, I've gone back to checking my fundamentals and realised that my right hand grip is very weak, particularly with the big stick. My right hand is/was too far over to the left, according to my google research... So, practicing gripping and regripping before tomorrow's round, how does the below look? Have at it!


----------



## jak kez 187 (Mar 29, 2014)

Think the driver is the problem mate, get rid of it, preferably this way....haha
I was struggling with a strong grip and have been trying to get used to holding the club the same way you have above.
Feels natural to me now, however went to the range earlier and couldn't hit a ball to save my life...
I'd advise you to hit a few balls before you start the round tomorrow and see if you're alright with it first.


----------



## the_coach (Mar 29, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			After some very mixed driving today, I've gone back to checking my fundamentals and realised that my right hand grip is very weak, particularly with the big stick. My right hand is/was too far over to the left, according to my google research... So, practicing gripping and regripping before tomorrow's round, how does the below look? Have at it!
		
Click to expand...


The question & the answer to your grip question really lies though with what's happening to the majority of your shots, in terms of flight in relation to target. Until what's happening to your shots is known it's impossible to say what position your grip really should be in.

In relation to target to they start left of or right of and then which direction do they move as the flight continues, are they mostly high or low trajectory.

Start left & then curve right back over target line & curve a ways further right?
Start left & stay more or less straight left?
Start left & curve further left some?

Start right & curve further right some?
Start right & stay more or less straight right?
Start right & curve left back over target line & continue to curve a ways left?

Start fairly straight stay more or less straight but balloon fairly high into the air lacking distance?

Would need to know what's happening with the flight & then would need to see your grip in relation to your ball position & shoulders as well as the close up you posted already.


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 30, 2014)

Shots with the driver start straight and then leak right... With irons, especially say, 6-PW, no bother at all. Driver is a struggle at the moment, used it 12 times today and hit only 3 solid boomers, the rest were either out of the heel or fading right badly!


----------



## the_coach (Mar 30, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Shots with the driver start straight and then leak right... With irons, especially say, 6-PW, no bother at all. Driver is a struggle at the moment, used it 12 times today and hit only 3 solid boomers, the rest were either out of the heel or fading right badly!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds as if it's not so much a grip fix, although given what you've said in first post & here. It wouldn't hurt to strengthen the left hand a half knuckle turn to the right, so at address you can definitely see 2&1/2 knuckles on your left hand, you then need to move your right hand to the right by the same amount so both palms face each other, parallel to each other.

The heel, shots bad fades as well as being a face angle through impact problem are also very much a swing path problem.

Once you feel a little more comfortable with the grip, just getting used to taking your grip on the handle at home without even swinging will help with getting used to it.
Next thing is making sure you absolutely aimed & lined up correctly at address.

When at the range, pick a target from behind the ball a say a foot in front of the ball put a coin down make sure you're shoulders hips knees feet are parallel left to the ball target line, make sure your shoulders either not open or closed to this target line.

If you have an alignment rod (club will do if not) place it on the other side of the ball away from you, but don't put it parallel to your aimed target line, put it angled to the right a ways you need to get the feeling of swinging from the inside out to the right a bit in he direction of the rod/club. If you can do this with the slightly changed grip you should start to get much better solid contact from middle club face plus better direction & flight.

Have just searched web to see if I could find example of the alignment & rod position at it came up with this which shows what I mean pretty well, he's an English PGA pro I don't know of, but he seems to know what he's talking about, and of the 2 images in the one on the right hand side you can see how the player is aligned parallel left of his target line but the stick for the direction of him to swing the club is aimed a ways right, this is the exercise & positions I was talking about above.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Jt0irm3aF4


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks coach, I'll try that drill on the range this week. I do try and swing in to out, but in all likelihood this probably isn't happening!


----------



## lex! (Mar 31, 2014)

I had to work on this last year. Pro said I had a weak right hand grip, and this encouraged my casting the club, as open clubface at the top had to be corrected on downswing to square club face. He wanted my right thumb to sit on the top of the club, so even more turned round than in your picture. Took me ages to get used to it, I had to keep a spare club in the house for a week or so and just spend time picking it up and holding it with new grip. TM standard grips have a set of markings and a space where the pro showed me to put my right thumb.


Look up youtube for good vid. 'Herman Williams Golf Casting'


----------

